
LA Considers Ambitious Proposal to Provide Housing for Every Homeless Person - sizzle
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/03/23/la-ambitious-proposal-housing-every-homeless-person/
======
WheelsAtLarge
This is tough, LA is trying to create homeless housing but congregating lots
of homeless folks in one spot is a recipe for disaster. There's an area in
downtown LA where a lot of agencies reside that specialize in helping the
homeless. So, as a result, a lot of homeless people congregate there. Crime is
common and it's also one of the scariest areas to visit during the day. At
night, it's like zombies invaded the area. As a result, homeowners are
constantly fighting any proposed homeless housing.

Yes, giving a home to each will help. But the problem is bigger than that.
These people will need a permanent social worker assigned to them so they can
help them transition to a point where they are stable enough to keep their
home.

